# Problem with Clavamox



## featherwatcher (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, this looks like a resourceful group of cat lovers. I hope it's ok if I barge right in with a question. One of my kitties is recovering from an infected anal gland and is on clavamox. He's normally not difficult in taking this, I mix it with a bit of yogurt and he thinks it's a treat. Not this time. He wouldn't touch it in yogurt. So I'm giving it to him with the dropper and he's been really resisting it. Today he spit it up along with clear liquid, like when a cat gets car sick. And I hadn't gotten half a dose in his mouth. I know the medicine arrives at the vets as a powder and has to be reconstituted. I would imagine with distilled water (?). What if someone used saline instead? I can't imagine why else it would be bad. The expiration date is fine. Anyone ever experience something like this? I'm not going to keep trying to force this on him and will call the vet in the morning. (And yes, I've kept the clavamox in the fridge.)

Thanks,
Barb


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

My cat has had to have a number of different antibotics over the past few years. Clavamox was one of them and, if I recall correctly, it was the one that also made my cat vomit it back up. I still had to give it to him as prescribed until it was gone, even though it upset his belly. 

I hated having to give him something he really resisted. Right after he got his dose I made a big deal out of what a good kitty he was (no matter how bad) and followed it up with a favorite treat. After awhile he started being a bit better...sometimes. Better some than none. 

I think it's the one that taste so bitter, too. Keep giving the yogurt, it will help sooth the belly and also help with needed good bacteria.


----------



## featherwatcher (Aug 11, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate your reply. It surprised me how violently he reacted to it, he's usually such a cooperative patient. I'm glad he's nearly done with this round of antibiotics.

Barb


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If you hold the cat's head with the chin up in the air, it's very difficult for them to spit it back up. Also, stroking the neck stimulates the cat to swallow.


----------



## featherwatcher (Aug 11, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thanks, I need to remember that (especially for my calico). This boy taking the medicine took me by surprise, he's usually the easiest to doctor. Oh, and I love your kitty pic 

Barb


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

some cats don't care what it is or how it tastes, just the fact that you're squirting something in their mouth that they don't want there.

have you always used the liquid? you may want to try pills in the future.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

My cat is a large cat with a head that I cannot get my one hand around to hold in a position in order to properly get the medicine in his mouth. What I have to do is, put a towell on the kitchen table, prepare the syringe and have it resting in a shot glass while I go get him. 

I always let him know, before I pick him up, what time it is. That way he doesn't freak out when he gets to the table cause it's already soaked into his head...he does get a bit stiff, but that's ok.

I sit him on the table and keep his body right next to mine, and with my arm around his back and hand under his chin...I hold his head up, put the syringe to the side of his mouth that is closest to me...push the tip inside his gums...he opens his mouth and I slowly push the plunger. Sometimes it takes a couple plunge pushes because he will close his mouth to swallow. I let him swallow but do not release his head and only ge=ive him the second to swallow before I finish.

It really works well for me because there is not much room for shaking the head and if anything gets away, it ends up on me...instead of everywhere unknown.

And, he ALWAYS gets a treat as soon as we are done...and anything eles he wants :yellbounce


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

myfamilia said:


> And, he ALWAYS gets a treat as soon as we are done...and anything eles he wants


That's using a cat's motivation to advantage. :wink:


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

My cats have become very opposed to clavamox. It is one of the more difficult things to administer. Almost any other pill I can put into a pill pocket or crush into food. Neither of my cats tolerate this any longer. They refuse to eat anything. One cat is so opposed that he won't eat pill pockets anymore in general because I have put clavamox into it.

My calico is on clavamox now though, so I asked the vet for advice. They suggested that I still crush it up, but instead of putting it into the food directly, mix it with some karo syrup and then add it to the food. This has worked really well so far. Only done it twice but no adverse reactions. In fact, they seem to really like the karo syrup.


----------



## featherwatcher (Aug 11, 2006)

*Thank you!*

I appreciate all the info. I'm glad I'm not alone. I'll definitely ask for an alternative next time. I don't have much experience with administering pills, but I've got to try before using this liquid again.

Barb


----------

